# [Installation] Configuration du noyau [Résolu]

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous.

   Je suis en train d’installer une nouvelle machine, dont j’ai parlé dans un précédent message. J’arrive à lancer le nouveau noyau que j’ai configuré, mais j’ai encore quelques soucis.

   Pour commencer, au cours de l’initialisation, le noyau ne parvient pas à se connecter au réseau :

```

* Bringing up interface eth0

*   Error: interface eth0 does not exist

*   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

* Error: net.eth0 failed to start

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

```

   Je dois reconnaître que je me rappelle plus du nom du module pour Ethernet. En tout cas, voici ce qui concerne mon contrôleur Ethernet lorsque j’utilise Lspci :

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:5007]

```

   En effet, aucun module en cours d’utilisation pour Ethernet n’apparaît.

   Ensuite, lorsque je quitte « make menuconfig », j’obtiens les trois avertissements suivants :

```

warning: (SCHED_AUTOGROUP) selects CGROUP_SCHED which has unmet direct dependencies (CGROUPS && EXPERIMENTAL)

warning: (ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU) selects ACPI_CONTAINER which has unmet direct dependencies (ACPI && EXPERIMENTAL)

warning: (MEDIA_TUNER) selects MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761 which has unmet direct dependencies (MEDIA_SUPPORT && VIDEO_MEDIA && I2C && EXPERIMENTAL) 

```

   Je ne sais pas vraiment à quel endroit sélectionner quoi et, dans la mesure où il y a plusieurs choses expérimentales, je me demande si j’en ai bien besoin.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet SpatialLast edited by Le Farfadet Spatial on Thu Jul 14, 2011 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Pour savoir quoi sélectionner, tu peux grep -n les lignes qu'il lui faut, et rajouter =y à la fin au lieu de les laisser commentées.

Pour la carte réseau, c'est comme pour tous les composants, tu dois compiler le driver dans ton noyau (ou en module). Je suis prêt à parier que le driver n'est pas sélectionné.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour savoir quoi sélectionner, tu peux grep -n les lignes qu'il lui faut, et rajouter =y à la fin au lieu de les laisser commentées.
> 
> 

 

   Je suppose qu’il s’agit de faire un Grep sur .configure. D’accord, mais qu’est-ce que je cherche ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis prêt à parier que le driver n'est pas sélectionné.
> 
> 

 

   C’est même absolument certain, reste que je ne sais pas où chercher.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Un peu de réflexion t'aurait certainement amené à traduire la sortie que make te donne. Il te dit qu'il y a des dépendances non présentes et qui, apparement, sont nécessaires.

Le menu du make menuconfig est assez explicite, sincèrement je ne pense pas que tu as réellement besoin d'aide pour trouver la section adéquate.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un peu de réflexion
> 
> 

 

   Pars du principe que je suis simplet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il te dit qu'il y a des dépendances non présentes et qui, apparement, sont nécessaires.
> 
> 

 

   Oui, j’ai compris qu’il manque des dépendances. Reste que je ne sais pas trop où les chercher.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> je ne pense pas que tu as réellement besoin d'aide pour trouver la section adéquate.
> 
> 

 

   Pourtant, je ne sais pas bien où chercher. Il semble y avoir quelque chose avec l’ordonnanceur et un autre avec l’ACPI, mais cela ne me guide pas trop.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Dans un message, tu dis que tu sais ou chercher, mais pas ce que tu dois chercher. Soit. Dans le suivant, tu me dis que tu sais quoi chercher mais pas où… Sincèrement, je ne voudrais pas être inconvenant, mais tu risques d'avoir plus de mal que nécessaire sous Gentoo.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   C’est que je dois mal m’exprimer.

   J’ai compris deux choses : premièrement, il n’y a pas de module chargé pour gérer Ethernet. Deuxièmement, le pilote pour ma carte réseau n’est pas compilé. Cela dit, je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi il n’y a pas de module chargé, ni quel est son nom (ou quels sont leurs noms). D’autre part, je ne comprends pas pourquoi le pilote n’est pas compilé, alors que j’ai sélectionné du Realtek dans Menuconfig.

   Je ne doute pas qu’il y ait un moyen de trouver ces informations, mais je ne sais pas où. Sinon, je continus à explorer Menuconfig pour essayer de trouver l’option sur laquelle je suis passé, mais dans la mesure où je l’ai sauté plusieurs fois, le moment où je vais finir par la trouver reste aléatoire sans aide extérieure.

   Quant aux avertissements renvoyé par Menuconfig, je comprends qu’il y a quelque chose au sujet de l’ordonnanceur, ainsi que de l’ACPI, mais je reste dubitatif quant à savoir à quel niveau je peux corriger cela. De plus, il semble y avoir des problèmes avec des éléments que je n’ai pas identifiés. Cela dit, je dois reconnaître que je me suis plus concentré sur mon problème avec Ethernet.

   Cela dit, oui, je sais que Gentoo va me poser quelques difficultés au départ, mais je l’ai sélectionné aussi parce que cela permet d’explorer plus profondément son système. Je ne doute pas qu’après coup je me dirais que c’est évident, mais pour l’instant j’ai tout qui m’arrive d’un coup, en conséquence j’ai surtout une information trop riche pour être capable de me retrouver là-dedans (raison pour laquelle je te disais de partir du principe que je suis simplet).

   Cela dit, si ça t’embête de me donner un coup de main parce que tu trouves mes questions trop triviales, je ne t’en voudrais pas.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Bon, j’ai compris pourquoi je suis passé plusieurs fois sur le bon module sans le sélectionner : en désespoir, j’ai sélectionné le pilote pour Gigabit Ethernet Realtek 8169, qui donc ne correspond pas vraiment au numéro de série de mon contrôleur. Pourtant, une fois le nouveau module chargé, j’arrive à pinger Google. J’espère que je n’aurais pas de soucis avec ce pilote, mais le problème semble résolu.

  Reste à comprendre vraiment d’où me viennent les avertissements.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Mais c'est pas compliqué bon sang ! make te dit qu'il y a des dépendances qui manquent, donc ajoute-les…

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais c'est pas compliqué bon sang ! make te dit qu'il y a des dépendances qui manquent, donc ajoute-les…
> 
> 

 

   Si, c’est compliqué.

   Je ne veux pas changer .config à la main, les commentaires y indiquent d’ailleurs de ne pas le faire. À force de passer dessus, j’ai fini par comprendre que « EXPERIMENTAL » correspond à « Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers ». Ça correspond, d’accord, mais ça ne s’invente pas vraiment. Conclusion, pour chacun, je dois passer en revue toutes les options disponibles pour le noyau, ce qui reste laborieux.

   Maintenant, je n’ai pas envie de me lancer dans une guerre par forum et de toute façon, il n’y a rien à sortir de ce fil de discussion. Avant que ça m’exaspère, même si les problèmes relevés au début ne sont pas corrigés, je passe le sujet en résolu et je n’y reviendrais plus.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Poussin

Ce que je trouve louche, c'est que des dépendances soient manquantes. Normalement, menuconfig gère ça. As-tu utiliser un .config venu d'ailleurs?

----------

## barul

J'ai déjà eu des dépendances manquantes, il y a déjà un certain temps. Il a suffit de les rajouter, et c'était réglé.

----------

## marmotton

@Le Farfadet Spatial

Pour passer du nom dans le .config au nom dans le make menuconfig, tu peux utiliser la recherche : taper / dans le make menuconfig, puis le nom de l'entrée dans le .config

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Je fais un dernier point, si jamais quelqu’un tombait sur ce sujet après une recherche.

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As-tu utiliser un .config venu d'ailleurs?
> 
> 

 

   Non, il s’agit d’une configuration que j’ai faite moi-même. C’est sans doute la raison pour laquelle j’ai quelques difficultés, mais au final cela me permet de mieux comprendre le fonctionnement interne du noyau.

 *marmotton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour passer du nom dans le .config au nom dans le make menuconfig, tu peux utiliser la recherche : taper / dans le make menuconfig, puis le nom de l'entrée dans le .config
> 
> 

 

   En effet, une fois « menuconfig » lancé, il est possible de réaliser une recherche par mots-clefs en appuyant sur « / ». Cela dit, j’avais encore quelques difficultés à localiser les options, car le message d’erreur me renvoyait des conteneurs (j’espère ne pas me tromper sur la terminologie), c’est-à-dire des options qui permettent en réalité de désigner un groupe d’options.

Je suis passé dans la section anglophone du forum, ce qui m’a permis de débloquer la situation. Je voulais éviter d’intégrer des fonctionnalités expérimentales dans ce noyau, donc j’ai plutôt cherché à désactiver les options qui créaient les avertissements. Cependant, si j’ai bien compris, il semble qu’avec ma version du noyau (2.6.38), j’ai le choix soit entre intégrer des éléments expérimentaux, soit n’avoir aucun support de l’ACPI. Comme je pense qu’un minimum de support de l’ACPI est tout de même utile, j’ai fini par activer « EXPERIMENTAL » et j’ai compilé en module l’option « ACPI_CONTAINER », avec l’espoir de pouvoir désactiver le module si jamais il venait à me jouer des tours.

   Désormais, « make menuconfig » ne me renvois aucun avertissement, donc, le sujet est désormais réellement résolu. Merci d’avoir essayé de m’apporter de l’aide.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

